# Watch out for missing No Show trips



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Watch out for missing No Show trips that seemes to be happening today. Not only they are not paid but they are completly missing from the trip history


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

I had 3! Cancellations show up in my stats, but no $3.75 goes in my account. & not in trip history. Sent Uber support they send back asking bunch of detailed bs. passengers name fare pick up time blah blah blah. 

Uber spends its time developing software that tells me whether my phone is in a mount and how many harsh accelerations/decelerations. 

UBER TRACKING THE MONEY IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING YOUR APP NEEDS TO DO!!! WTF?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

entrep1776 said:


> I had 3! Cancellations show up in my stats, but no $3.75 goes in my account. & not in trip history. Sent Uber support they send back asking bunch of detailed bs. passengers name fare pick up time blah blah blah.
> 
> Uber spends its time developing software that tells me whether my phone is in a mount and how many harsh accelerations/decelerations.
> 
> UBER TRACKING THE MONEY IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING YOUR APP NEEDS TO DO!!! WTF?


I'm up to 3 as well. Same BS with Support. Even without lower rates (so far) this year they have no shortage of ways to make our earnings smaller and smaller regardless.. Unrelated to the cancellations but I did a 11 mile trip today. The trip history shows I only drove one tenth of a mile. Emailed Support for an adjustment. Supports first reply back is that the one tenth of a mile is correct. Sigh. Here we go again.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> I'm up to 3 as well. Same BS with Support. Even without lower rates (so far) this year they have no shortage of ways to make our earnings smaller and smaller regardless.. Unrelated to the cancellations but I did a 11 mile trip today. The trip history shows I only drove one tenth of a mile. Emailed Support for an adjustment. Supports first reply back is that the one tenth of a mile is correct. Sigh. Here we go again.


Ignorance is bliss. Almost wish I hadn't noticed the 3 no shows not showing up. be easier to just go drive an extra hour than to try to get Uber to pay me what I earned.

Wondering when I'll know whether I'm getting my money?

Once I make $75 more dollars, I've reached my goal and will pursue other ways of making money.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

entrep1776 said:


> Ignorance is bliss. Almost wish I hadn't noticed the 3 no shows not showing up. be easier to just go drive an extra hour than to try to get Uber to pay me what I earned.
> 
> Wondering when I'll know whether I'm getting my money?
> 
> Once I make $75 more dollars, I've reached my goal and will pursue other ways of making money.





entrep1776 said:


> Ignorance is bliss. Almost wish I hadn't noticed the 3 no shows not showing up. be easier to just go drive an extra hour than to try to get Uber to pay me what I earned.
> 
> Wondering when I'll know whether I'm getting my money?
> 
> Once I make $75 more dollars, I've reached my goal and will pursue other ways of making money.


Some cause for celebration. They just credited me for one of the cancellations. Reluctantly though it seems as it was given as a "one time courtesy". Envy you if only $75 is all you need to then turn you back on this cesspool of a company once and for all.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Some cause for celebration. They just credited me for one of the cancellations. Reluctantly though it seems as it was given as a "one time courtesy". Envy you if only $75 is all you need to then turn you back on this cesspool of a company once and for all.


Congrats! wooo wooo party! still nothing for me.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yup having that here too. It's nor the first


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> Yup having that here too. It's nor the first


how long does it take them to add it to earnings? or do they eventually get it sorted out?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

the last one took 3 weeks and about 2 dozen emails


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> the last one took 3 weeks and about 2 dozen emails


uber support responded and said trips should show up within 48 hours. 2 dozen emails for $11.25 hmmm sounding painful.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> I had 3! Cancellations show up in my stats, but no $3.75 goes in my account. & not in trip history. Sent Uber support they send back asking bunch of detailed bs. passengers name fare pick up time blah blah blah.
> 
> Uber spends its time developing software that tells me whether my phone is in a mount and how many harsh accelerations/decelerations.
> 
> UBER TRACKING THE MONEY IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING YOUR APP NEEDS TO DO!!! WTF?


You only get $3.75? That makes our $6.80 look good


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

That's how they responded to me as well. After 48 hours I started the hell process. They kept swearing this that and the other thing but we can't let this slide


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

Same problem here today. No cancel fees and all info is missing from Trip History. Shady and total BS. I'm sure they are trying to pull one over on drivers. Lets stay on top of this.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Report every single one as many times as it takes. My guess is they're charging the passengers and keeping the money. I'm up to 4 in 2 days now


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> Report every single one as many times as it takes. My guess is they're charging the passengers and keeping the money. I'm up to 4 in 2 days now


Yes very likely they are. But its hard to keep track of all them and the details when i'm expecting the damn app to do it. I give too many rides on both platforms to keep them all straight in my head.

Better be a glitch that gets fixed & updated. Been a full-time driver for about 15.5 months and first time i can recall this happeneing to me.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm writing down the cancellation time and then going back and emailing that I had a rider no show cancellations between whichever trips it was. That's what worked in the past. Never had this many so close together before though


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

^Good idea, will use that tomorrow


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I occasionally am a genius


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Just had this happen to me starting yesterday, first time I was on my way to pick up a pax, she calls and in a thick Indian (dot) accent tries to tell me where she is, I could hear everything as clear as day (oddly enough) until she would give me the name of her location, then it sounded like she was talking in a different room, after asking her to repeat herself multiple times I asked her "Is that at <pin location>?" And she replies with "oh no, I bill try to gib you better direk-shuns, I will call yoo back, ok?" 'Click', so I pull over and wait, no call back, way after 5 mins by this point, and I cancel as wrong address... Trip disappears as if it never happened

Next, I'm parked on the side of the road in a major area (in a no parking area, I wanted to leave as soon as I could to not be confronted by cops), before the 5 mins were up, it was pretty obvious my pax wasn't showing up, so I cancel as no show, again the trip vanishes

Then just on my first trip tonight, I was heading to my hotspot when I get a ping, I drive to the pin and it happens to be a church, and this was past midnight, now I didn't think much of it as my friends and I usually hang out behind a church late at night, but after waiting a while, it didn't make much sense that I was parked in front of a church at around 1 in the morning and nobody was showing up, felt like someone was messing with me or entered the wrong address, I just cancelled as no show, and again, the trip vanished

It seems like Uber is trying to remove this feature, and is trying to lessen the backlash by saying "oh, it's a known issue, we're trying to fix it"


----------



## DjUber2016 (Oct 18, 2016)

Had a no-show but first I accepted the ping close to end of rider's final destination. Ended trip, rated rider, & onto next. Get there, wait 4 mins, call pax, gal answers. Said her & rider will be out in 25 mins. Told her to cancel & re-request when ready to take the ride. Waited 1 more minute, i cancelled..no show...and move on.
This trip is nowhere in the trip history like every ride i have done. Weird...submitted to UBER 4 payment.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I just received a "we are aware of the problem " bs message after being asked for all kinds of irrelevant stuff in earlier ones. Keep hounding them


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

This is a really annoying technical problem that they need to fix ASAP. I've had it happen three times this weekend. Two of them were manually adjusted and which took 10+ emails each. Just had a third one and started an e-mail thread that will be sure to go on for two days.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

[Account Alert] Completing trips









It appears that within the last 7 days, you've been canceling more rides than other drivers in your city. If you complete more trips you'll have less downtime and earn more.

We understand that cancellations happen. There are traffic issues that can prevent you from getting to a rider. Or something unexpected may cause you to cancel. But it appears you're canceling a significant number of trips. Canceled trips make Uber less reliable for riders and increase ETAs for all drivers.

Please sign offline if you don't intend to complete the trips you accept. We want you to be able to earn fares with the Uber platform, and a consistently high trip cancellation rate may lead to deactivation of your account.

got above message. they can track it in my stats but not in actually paying me


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

A constant battle some don't even show as a trip in history at all so hard to get poon jab to credit me with no trip in history. 3 no shows tonight paid out none


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

ACHUMA said:


> Same problem here today. No cancel fees and all info is missing from Trip History. Shady as f**k and total BS. I'm sure they are trying to pull one over on drivers. Lets stay on top of this.


If you dont do it, be sure to write down, pass name, time of ping, arrive time, end time, and start end miles too. I have to fight with Lyft to get the $5 cancel fee. Do not back off on them. I have a 90% success rate of collecting cancel fees.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Just found out something interesting guys

Earlier tonight, I had a trip from Macon Aly to western Galloway out by London/West Jeff, nice trip, I drop off my pax (3 girls) and planned on heading out to Hollywood Casino to see if I could get anyone there, I head east on National Rd (Broad/rt 40) and start heading back towards Columbus... Ping!

A trip to London, perfect, chances are they would want to head into the city, that would make a great trip, so I make a U-ey and start heading towards rt 42, everything's going great until I get onto 42 south, just as I turn south, my pax (Richard) decides to cancel

So I think "Great, I made it all this way and NOTHING", then I check the trip log just to be sure, and lo and behold, it's in the list "Processing... Rider Cancelled", now being I was in transit when Richard cancelled, I thought there would be nothing to show for it, but at least it's in the list, I check later to find out I did indeed make $3.75 off the guy... YES!

So I thought "It works again, it finally works again"

Then I go to pick up a pax at a hotel, I sit in front of the hotel, and after the 5 mins, it was obvious he wasn't coming out, cancel as no-show... And it vanishes

Just now, I went to pick up a pax at an apartment complex, I get to his apartment, lights are on, so I wait... And he cancels, and yet again, it shows up in the list "Processing... Rider Cancelled"

So if WE cancel the trip, it disappears, if the PAX cancels the trip, it shows up, it's not an issue after all, Uber did this on PURPOSE


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Absolutely correct. I've had several passenger cancels in the last 3 days as well. My theory is that they're trying to force us to stay longer as we know we're not getting paidown if we cancel for any reason


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Yup, I think that's exactly what they are trying to do, don't think it's going to work though, I think the opposite is going to happen instead, drive-by cancellations

The people at Uber must not be thinking straight, they are removing our only incentive to wait to try to make us wait longer 

#uberstupidity


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh for certain. I'm leaving a 3 minutes starting this week. 90% are no shows after that anyway


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

prdelnik666 said:


> Watch out for missing No Show trips that seemes to be happening today. Not only they are not paid but they are completly missing from the trip history


Happened to me too tonight. I submitted a support request... and no answer as of yet


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

No response in 8 hours gee I wonder why noobs feel we are negative about uber


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Got all 3 cancellation fees finally. Might have been a rare exception but didn't take too long luckily. Do shudder to think though what temporary "glitch" Uber will come up with next , if and when they fix this latest temporary " glitch"


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

prdelnik666 said:


> Watch out for missing No Show trips that seemes to be happening today. Not only they are not paid but they are completly missing from the trip history


Before you cancel any trip, take a screen shot of the way bill at the bottom of the screen that gives you the option to cancel or contact. It has all the information of the rider and the trip.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

After two emails with Uber, they did adjust my fare to reflect one of three no show cancellations.

The first email, the guy made it seem like the cancellation fee was included in my net fare, however, I didn't see it in my trip history at 7:20 a.m. So, I emailed them again and it seems like the second person got it right.

I have another no show that I'm emailing Uber about. This time I took pictures of the way bill and sent it in via "I received a regulatory ticket" because again the cancellation isn't in my trip history and I can send pictures via this route.

I think Uber changed the system to screw drivers, especially new uncertain drivers. They got one miss cancellation out of me this week, it's not going to happen again.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

if Uber charged all the cancelled Pax, but didn't pay any drivers... and are only paying the drivers that notice and complain.. Means this "temporary glitch" just earned Uber several millions of dollars.

Why can't they ever have a glitch where I earn an extra million dollars? Seems sketchy...


----------



## SkyKing (Jan 16, 2017)

Had 2 no-show last night and waited ,call,texted with no outcome and went 8 miles outta the way at 4:00 am . What do we do to get our cancellation fee that doesn't show up on our app.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

I had a second no-show CXL last night and am currently battling to get recovered. So that's two incidents this weekend. The first one I did end up getting them to pay me. Now trying to get the second one. 

When you first complain, they inevitably respond with "please allow 24-48 hours for trips to reflect..." BS, but any rides you give after the missing no-show CXL show right away.

The fact that we have to battle them for this is just outrageous.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

kevink said:


> The fact that we have to battle them for this is just outrageous.


The fewer drivers they have to compensate, the more money they get to keep...


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

not only this check your deposits, i was shorted around $30 this week ending 1/16. seems uber has a cash flow problem and you would be surprised how much cash they can hall in in 1 week by shorting drivers.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

RussellP said:


> if Uber charged all the cancelled Pax, but didn't pay any drivers... and are only paying the drivers that notice and complain.. Means this "temporary glitch" just earned Uber several millions of dollars.
> 
> Why can't they ever have a glitch where I earn an extra million dollars? Seems sketchy...





RussellP said:


> if Uber charged all the cancelled Pax, but didn't pay any drivers... and are only paying the drivers that notice and complain.. Means this "temporary glitch" just earned Uber several millions of dollars.
> 
> Why can't they ever have a glitch where I earn an extra million dollars? Seems sketchy...


This is the 3rd major "glitch" that has affected my pay in the past month only. One they bumped me from 20% commission to 25% till i screamed bloody murder at em. The other was paying me for the first stop only on multiple stop trips.Much tougher and longer to get them to correct that one. Been doing this over a year. It's far from the first "glitch" that has happened,and as you may suspect,it may not be the last.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

kevink said:


> I had a second no-show CXL last night and am currently battling to get recovered. So that's two incidents this weekend. The first one I did end up getting them to pay me. Now trying to get the second one.
> 
> When you first complain, they inevitably respond with "please allow 24-48 hours for trips to reflect..." BS, but any rides you give after the missing no-show CXL show right away.
> 
> The fact that we have to battle them for this is just outrageous.


I had 3. about 12 messages in. Uber and I are back to where they are asking location name time rider name etc. What are drivers doing Uber is asking location, time, rider name, etc.?I didn't write this down.

I won't do it, but small claims court for $11.25?


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

RussellP said:


> The fewer drivers they have to compensate, the more money they get to keep...


The more money they pay in labour having support battle it out with drivers fighting for their $3.75


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

I tested the glitch this morning.

I went online with my phone and requested an Uber with my girlfriends phone. The first two requests pinged some random dudes that were five minutes away (_how is that even possible? her phone was right next to mine...)_. I cancelled on both of them and on the third attempt I got myself. I accepted the trip, waited 7 minutes, and cancel/no-showed her. The trip did not process on my end which of course we already know. What surprised me was that the trip was absent from her trip history too. The previous two user cancels were there but the no-show was not. At this point I'm wondering if her credit card is going to be charged the $5 and perhaps Uber just isn't generating invoices. I'll let everyone know in three days...


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

brendon292 said:


> The previous two user cancels were there but the no-show was not. At this point I'm wondering if her credit card is going to be charged the $5 and perhaps Uber just isn't generating invoices.* I'll let everyone know in three days*...


Thank you. Would love to hear what happens here!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I got an email responding to one of my 4 saying I was getting 3 reimbursements. Funny because for that one it should have been 6 for my total or 2 for what has been listed. It's been since Thursday


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

entrep1776 said:


> I had 3! Cancellations show up in my stats, but no $3.75 goes in my account. & not in trip history. Sent Uber support they send back asking bunch of detailed bs. passengers name fare pick up time blah blah blah.
> 
> Uber spends its time developing software that tells me whether my phone is in a mount and how many harsh accelerations/decelerations.
> 
> UBER TRACKING THE MONEY IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING YOUR APP NEEDS TO DO!!! WTF?


Looks like Uber may be phasing no show fees out....

https://uberpeople.net/threads/driver-waits-5-minutes-but-wont-get-pax-no-show-fee.135193/


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

If they phase it out .what is to stop pax from canceling surges and pools when matched and from having you come 10 min and cancel once you are at the door


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

So what's this they are saying? Only if pick up is more than 5 miles away u get the fee?


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> So what's this they are saying? Only if pick up is more than 5 miles away u get the fee?


They have no clue WTF is going on. Support is probably being left in the dark because management and developers aren't passing anything along to them. It doesn't help that this is happening on a weekend too since Uber probably has minimal staff available to resolve this.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

brendon292 said:


> They have no clue WTF is going on. Support is probably being left in the dark because management and developers aren't passing anything along to them. It doesn't help that this is happening on a weekend too since Uber probably has minimal staff available to resolve this.


 true often times the support has no clue how the app even works. poor training,


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Now I get an email saying they're adjusting a previous fare to 4.00 from 0 for some cancellation. I'm so lost and I'm pretty sure they are too


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm so lost and I'm pretty sure they are too


Support definitely has no idea WTF is going on right now. Uber management and developers probably aren't passing anything along to the front line staff and the issue is amplified by the fact that it is a weekend and most corporate staff aren't back until tomorrow.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

This started Thursday. I had a cancellation with pay late Wednesday. They had all of Friday to figure it out before the weekend. This is going to cost them a fortune as is and the longer it takes, the worse for them. People will alert the media and if unpaid cancel fees get high enough lawsuits will occur. That in addition to extra wages


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

prdelnik666 said:


> Watch out for missing No Show trips that seemes to be happening today. Not only they are not paid but they are completly missing from the trip history


Got 1 on Friday night and 2 of them on Saturday night.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

WTF is this?



Emp9 said:


> So what's this they are saying? Only if pick up is more than 5 miles away u get the fee?


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I've been fighting since thursday as well for two missing fees.
I think from now on I'm just not going to wait 5 minutes. I have no reason to do so. If they're not at the pickup location I'm just going to leave after 2 or 3 minutes. I'm not wasting my time sitting there for no reason.

I hope everyone else does this too. I want Uber's precious riders to flood them with complaints that they didn't have time to finish getting ready and the mean ol car left without them. Uber doesn't care about us drivers but if the pax all start getting pissed off then maybe something will get done.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

prdelnik666 said:


> WTF is this?


I don't think the csr pulled that out on his own it most be a template to what they are testing out . 5 miles or more and at the destination to get the fee might be the future in some markets


----------



## googie (Jan 17, 2017)

got pinged friday night to a trailer park. texted when i arrived at entrance and let pax know where i was and noted i didn't know what unit they were at. cancelled after 5 minutes and no response. trip wasn't in trip history but got a cancelling trips warning from uber on sunday morning. sent an email about the missing trip in response asking for cancellation fee. no response yet.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

It is pretty amusing that Uber has fostered so little good will with drivers that the first thought is that it is some elaborate conspiracy to lift money right out of drivers' pockets instead of some bad software update. After stuff like upfront fares, "incentives" and rate slashing, I guess I do not blame people for being cynics by now.

You can tell support is getting hammered, too. It took over 12hrs to get a simple fare adjustment handled for me Friday night. I really do think it is just a massive software screw up. I've never seen a company update an app so frequently as Uber does. Still, it would be prudent to keep track of cancels - times and screenshot each waybill if possible - until things are resolved. Will be keeping a keen eye on this.



Emp9 said:


> If they phase it out .what is to stop pax from canceling surges and pools when matched and from having you come 10 min and cancel once you are at the door


Yea. I very much concur. The only safeguard to bad behavior like this and wasting drivers' time are the cancellation fees. I don't see them being done away with across the board. Not because it is the right thing to do. It just makes no sense (and cents) to leave that huge chunk of money on the table.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I don't cancel a lot. So not sure how long this has been going on, but dropped off at Caesars Palace today. Got a ping right away. Pulled into the pickup area waited a few minutes and then sent a text. Pax responded said they were on the way out. So I waited another 6 min and cancelled. A few hours later I was looking at my trips and it was not there, no cancel, no cancel fee, nothing like it never happened. How do we report this if there is no trip.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> I really do think it is just a massive software screw up.


I totally agree with you. If it was intentional it would have been tested in a few markets. This is like a nation wide (global?) f'up.

What's scary is that these people are currently writing the software that will be driving cars around on public roads.
We live in interesting times, and I've got my bucket of popcorn ready!


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

I've been in touch with them about my missing trips. They acknowledged a global software problem is causing it.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

According to discussions on another site, the real problem is that multiple drivers are being sent to the same pax.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Where is that one?


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> I had 3! Cancellations show up in my stats, but no $3.75 goes in my account. & not in trip history. Sent Uber support they send back asking bunch of detailed bs. passengers name fare pick up time blah blah blah.
> 
> Uber spends its time developing software that tells me whether my phone is in a mount and how many harsh accelerations/decelerations.
> 
> UBER TRACKING THE MONEY IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING YOUR APP NEEDS TO DO!!! WTF?


 LOL! App tracks the money, make no mistake. The money just goes to Uber, not you.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Bean said:


> According to discussions on another site, the real problem is that multiple drivers are being sent to the same pax.


I think this happened to me tonight. I got there and called her and she said she had already gotten her ride. I asked her to cancel and she did.


----------



## Timben (Jan 16, 2017)

I just remembered when I had mine happen I went to call the customer and the number showed up in my recent call history like i had called them earlier in the night. I called anyway with no answer. Something within the app is definitely messed up. Makes sense that 2 drivers may be getting the call. Im new and sure hope it is resolved quickly.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Timben said:


> I just remembered when I had mine happen I went to call the customer and the number showed up in my recent call history like i had called them earlier in the night. I called anyway with no answer. Something within the app is definitely messed up. Makes sense that 2 drivers may be getting the call. Im new and sure hope it is resolved quickly.


Happened to me too. You've got to contact them. They said it is a worldwide problem. They gave me cred for one still eating for others to show in trip history


----------



## Greg888 (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada and same problem here! This seems to be system wide throughout all markets. 

Had one "no show" where pax cancelled shows up and credited fine, but two Sat nite that I cancelled don't show with no trace in trip history. I always set a timer and only cancel after 5 mins. Never had this before. 

This is very sneaky since you don't have a trip to point to, and almost no way to dispute it. Very disconcerting since I get a least 2 to 3 no shows a nite.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Bean said:


> What's scary is that these people are currently writing the software that will be driving cars around on public roads.


They certainly don't seem to be very good at their jobs. It's comforting to know that these software "engineers" aren't making very much money. Highly successful California tech companies aren't know for paying very well... oh wait...


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I got 1 today's off no show pool and 2 x ones are no where to be found. it's disgusting expecting drivers to travel and wait to get nothing .


----------



## JustDre (May 29, 2016)

Same here in nyc. Has been happening to me a lot lately smh


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've gotten so confused about which ones they've credited me for that I don't know which to fight for now. It's so frustrating. Maybe they will credit me for extras if I keep fighting


----------



## Hon (Apr 7, 2016)

I had one on Sunday morning around 3 am.... should have few more...but Uber technologies are so smart to trick drivers by not showing the receipt right after trip that steal money from hardworking drivers : missing trips, tolls, miscalculating fares, taxes, fees, etc.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Cancellation fees are a glitch in the whole Uber system. The fact that partners get paid more for canceling than they do for making the trip, is an invitation for partners to game the system. Not only do riders pay less for a cancelled trip, the driver gets more for a cancelled trip. A system ripe for abuse, I'm sure Uber suspects that a lot of people are involved, so they are slow walking the payments


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Cancellation fees are a glitch in the whole Uber system. The fact that partners get paid more for canceling than they do for making the trip, is an invitation for partners to game the system. Not only do riders pay less for a cancelled trip, the driver gets more for a cancelled trip. A system ripe for abuse, I'm sure Uber suspects that a lot of people are involved, so they are slow walking the payments


You get paid more for cancelling there? That is crazy. Here it is equal to minimum. I would cancel more if I was getting paid more.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Here our minimum is $5.15 and we get $3.20 of that, less if you're on 25%. Our cancellation is $5 and we get $4


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

I had one as well on Friday night. Accidentally hit "do not charge rider" instead of no-show. I emailed them the screenshot from when I arrived (timestamp) asking them to please correct it to charge as a no show. They tried to tell me that I started and ended the trip then proceeded to "educate" me on how to cancel a ride.  Funny thing is, despite me "starting/ending" the trip according to them, that ride is missing from my history. 

No worries though, they value me so much they're giving me the $5! /s


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Add me to the list.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Waiting at the airport arrivals curb for my pax who's nowhere to be found. I text her saying where I am. She says she'll be down in a few.. What? Hell no, I decided if I'm not getting a cancel fee I may as well educate this 5.0 on how things work so I took a screenshot of the waybill and canceled. I wasn't even sure if it had been 5 minutes but the airport was blowing up (no queue at this one) so I opted to find a new pax.

Would you believe it, I got the cancellation fee without having to fight for it! It didn't show up initially but maybe 5 minutes later it was there. Hopefully the problem has been fixed.
If anyone else can confirm/deny that would be great.


----------



## sandber (Nov 10, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Report every single one as many times as it takes. My guess is they're charging the passengers and keeping the money. I'm up to 4 in 2 days now


Yup I agree. This is one of their tactics for a better quarter financials. I am sure they are charging the passengers and not paying the drivers. I got the same story about how it can take 48 hours to show up (BS) I wrote them just after 48 hours and they said "we're sorry we have reviewed this cas and any issues about earnings must be made within 72 hours" what can we do about this? It's not worth any of our efforts! How can we get press on this?


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

sandber said:


> Yup I agree. This is one of their tactics for a better quarter financials. I am sure they are charging the passengers and not paying the drivers. I got the same story about how it can take 48 hours to show up (BS) I wrote them just after 48 hours and they said "we're sorry we have reviewed this cas and any issues about earnings must be made within 72 hours" what can we do about this? It's not worth any of our efforts! How can we get press on this?


The age old you gotta wait and then it's too late

Sounds kind of like a tech telling you to open a device to check something then go "welp, you opened it up, your warranty is void"


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Timben said:


> I just remembered when I had mine happen I went to call the customer and the number showed up in my recent call history like i had called them earlier in the night. I called anyway with no answer. Something within the app is definitely messed up. Makes sense that 2 drivers may be getting the call. Im new and sure hope it is resolved quickly.


I am reviewing my pay statement quite closely, and there may be some validity to this theory.

Two things stood out: 1.) I got the two cancellation fees I was owed. 2.) A note attached to one of the cancellation fees states "Cancellation fee of $3.75 added. Though the trip was completed later by another partner, this partner arrived at the pick up location and had waited more than five minutes before cancelling, so a cancellation fee applies."


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I had a cancellation no show tonight and it's back to paying me


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I would like it to be known that Uber payed me $16 randomly today. I can only assume it's for all the none payed cancellations. $16 is the amount I was owed for no shows last week. Thank you Uber for correcting this issue.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm still missing one. Out of curiosity, did you complain?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm still missing one. Out of curiosity, did you complain?


Yes, I wrote in several times since last Thursday. They kept giving me some generic answers and kept asking for screenshots. I kept sending screenshots of the way bill but I wasn't getting paid until today.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

I don"t believe "missing trips and cancellation fees" are a Glitch at all. How many of you have been advised, after numerous emails, that your missing cancellation fee was in error and that fee would be corrected on next pay period? I have. Fee never added as promised. Who checks after another week goes by? Not a "Glitch" in my opinion.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I think it was a glitch followed by incompetence. As is usually the case with this company.

Like right now since the last update I randomly have a "Play Music" button on my map even though I have all music features disabled. If I go into settings and flip the option On then back Off again (where it had been) the button goes away... for awhile. Later it reappears. 

I don't think it's foul play. They're just shitty programmers with no QA.


----------



## Timben (Jan 16, 2017)

I finally got my pay with an explanation that another driver picked up my pax. Looks like we both got the call. I was pretty close to them but they must have been right by them.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

ok so to update, uber csrs, did pay me back missing part of last weeks deposit and 2 of the 3 no shows i was missing, however one is 25% taken out for some reason, lol so i know i point out everything bad with uber , thought id be fair and update when things are corrected. however the fact we have to watch it like a hawk is time consuming , that time could be used working if we trusted our partner.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Something interesting just happened

Not long ago, I made an UberEats order for Krispy Kreme

Just as my email receipt came in for my UE order, it was immediately followed by another Uber email



Uber E-mail said:


> When you wait long enough and your rider doesn't show up, you should be paid for that time. That's how it usually works, anyway. But for the past month, a system issue has been impacting those no-show payouts.
> 
> We fixed the issue and added $7.50 to your earnings based on 2 of your trips that were affected. That update will be reflected on your next weekly statement.
> 
> Your time is money, and we're here to keep you moving. Issues like this are serious, and we'll do whatever we can to make them right.


Now it's only 2 of my no-shows accounted for, but it's better than Uber doing nothing about it (which I'm honestly shocked they did anything)


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Got a note from Uber saying the problem has been corrected and they are adding $4 to my account for a no show last Saturday. I had not complained about this one so it looks like they are being proactive with this issue. Hope others see the same.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've not received extra cancellation fees from laSt week.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I got a random $3.75 no-show fee added to my pay for Tuesday and a message from support saying that I was owed this no-show fee even though it does not correspond to any trip I did on Tuesday and I did not submit a message complaining about a lost no-show fee recently.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I got a random $3.75 no-show fee added to my pay for Tuesday and a message from support saying that I was owed this no-show fee even though it does not correspond to any trip I did on Tuesday and I did not submit a message complaining about a lost no-show fee recently.


It could have been from days ago. Right now they're playing catch-up on all the missing trips.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> I've not received extra cancellation fees from laSt week.


I got 4 cancellations added to my account. Yay $15! Professional company would have been proactive and sent out message acknowledging problem saying working on known issue instead of every driver with cancelation worried about Uber ripping them off. Glad I got my $15.

is 10% Cancellation rate a problem? what do they do with too high? All mine were legitimate rider no shows.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mine is always around that due to drunk kids. It probably depends on your market though


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> Mine is always around that due to drunk kids. It probably depends on your market though


my Cancellation rate goes higher! same guy pings me twice and doesn't show up in 7 minutes. pings me again I go back wait 10 minutes. doesn't show up. 2 cancels. I did call and text multiple times.

good news $3.75 cancel fees showed up quick. $7.50 but higher cancelation oh well.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I never accept a repeat ping for a cancellation no show. Those guys are guaranteed to 1 star you


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

Still having to contact support to get cancel fees here in AZ market. I will be taking a screenshot of the app and one of waybill with every No Show until this is fully fixed.

On the Android app they now have a request cancel fee in the help section. Used it to tonite after getting stiffed on a fee and i have to say they got back to me quick and applied the fee. Its absurd that we even need to worry about this in the first place.

Watch for your fees!


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

Still having to manually request late fees here in AZ market. What a scam. Is this still happening to any other markets?


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

ACHUMA said:


> Still having to manually request late fees here in AZ market. What a scam. Is this still happening to any other markets?


my cancel fees have posted quickly. as fast as or faster than a regular fare would.


----------



## Alabama71 (Feb 20, 2017)

SkyKing said:


> Had 2 no-show last night and waited ,call,texted with no outcome and went 8 miles outta the way at 4:00 am . What do we do to get our cancellation fee that doesn't show up on our app.


You do nothing!!! I've demanded the owners number, raised hell...nothing!!!! They tell me "we just arent going to see eye to eye"... LYFT paid me for just being online


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm having a bunch of passenger cancellations after 5 minutes they are refusing to pay me for. I'm guessing there's a major app problem now


----------



## Alabama71 (Feb 20, 2017)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm having a bunch of passenger cancellations after 5 minutes they are refusing to pay me for. I'm guessing there's a major app problem now


Oh, it's no app problem, they just will not pay. I've argued with them many times about getting paid for cancellations and Never Helps! Good Luck!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm not getting the cancellation notifications either though


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Alabama71 said:


> Oh, it's no app problem, they just will not pay. I've argued with them many times about getting paid for cancellations and Never Helps! Good Luck!


THIEF:
_noun_

a person who steals another person's property, especially by stealth and without using force or vviolence


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

More Thievery of our paltry wages.

Driver subsidize Uber !


----------



## chris mercer (Jan 8, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> I had 3! Cancellations show up in my stats, but no $3.75 goes in my account. & not in trip history. Sent Uber support they send back asking bunch of detailed bs. passengers name fare pick up time blah blah blah.
> 
> Uber spends its time developing software that tells me whether my phone is in a mount and how many harsh accelerations/decelerations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Some cause for celebration. They just credited me for one of the cancellations. Reluctantly though it seems as it was given as a "one time courtesy". Envy you if only $75 is all you need to then turn you back on this cesspool of a company once and for all.


COURTESY: Offered or provided free by courtesy of the management


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

RussellP said:


> The fewer drivers they have to compensate, the more money they get to keep...


Trust but verify.


----------

